

Ask HN: Japan based non-profit startup process - onteria

I'm currently looking into starting a philanthropic non-profit startup in Japan but can't seem to find much information on it. What I have found information on is how to start a business there, but it seems to revolve around having an established company in the US and making a branch there. I want to instead establish the company directly in Japan. Can anyone direct me to some place that might have information on this, or even better have direct experience with this process?
======
1331
There are many resources available in Japanese. Search for "NPO 設立" in Google
or Amazon.co.jp to find numerous websites and books.

As for English resources, this page has quite a bit of information:
<http://www.gdrc.org/ngo/japan-ngo.html>

That page contains a list of information centers that you may have luck with.
You can find an older yet more complete list of information centers (with
icons to indicate which ones can speak English) here:
[http://www.jnpoc.ne.jp/English/library/localnpocenter/index....](http://www.jnpoc.ne.jp/English/library/localnpocenter/index.html)

